# Inside a New York book store - the gun magazine section



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a short stroll from the kids section in Barnes & Noble, NYC.

Americans and their ongoing love affair of all things that blast people to bits continues to baffle me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm disappointed. 6 magazines? Is that all?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 8, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 22842
> 
> Just a short stroll from the kids section in Barnes & Noble, NYC.
> 
> Americans and their ongoing love affair of all things that blast people to bits continues to baffle me.


"Black Guns"? WTF?


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm disappointed. 6 magazines? Is that all?


There were more but I didn't have a wide enough lens to take them all in.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 8, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> "Black Guns"? WTF?


 
Means 'military style' I think.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 8, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Means 'military style' I think.


Aaaah, I had some weird idea that it was racialised gun magazines...


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> "Black Guns"? WTF?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2012)

And at least one appears to date from last year


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> And at least one appears to date from last year


I took the pic during my last trip to NYC.


----------



## Firky (Sep 8, 2012)

We have gun magazines here too but they're mostly designed to look like something a Land Rover enthusaist would purchase.




editor said:


>


----------



## Brubricker (Sep 8, 2012)

That's nothing. Go to an actual gun store. That's where you'll see how different things are from Britain.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Just a short stroll from the kids section in Barnes & Noble, NYC.


 
I remember walking into a newsagents in Amsterdam and seeing kiddies comics right next to a magazine showing a she-male sucking off a horse.

Funny old world, innit?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 22842
> 
> Just a short stroll from the kids section in Barnes & Noble, NYC.
> 
> Americans and their ongoing love affair of all things that blast people to bits continues to baffle me.


 

It's a short stroll from...................._.the kids section_???!!!


The kids might see a photo of a gun?


Well, the americans may be shooting each other, but at least they have the good sense to wear a helmet when cycling.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2012)

There's a gun mag section in the local mag shop I frequent.


It's near the..................._foreign magazine and manga section_!!

God, I hope foreigners and hentai lovers don't start getting some strange ideas!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2012)

editor said:


> There were more but I didn't have a wide enough lens to take them all in.


 
Uh, take two steps backward?

Speaking of which, does this mean you're going to backslide into your old ways of posting america-bashing threads again?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's a short stroll from...................._.the kids section_???!!!
> 
> The kids might see a photo of a gun?


It's the normalisation of killing devices that bothers me, but clearly you don't quite get that.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Speaking of which, does this mean you're going to backslide into your old ways of posting america-bashing threads again?


Be sure to explain that one please, and perhaps pepper your response with some recent examples of my supposed "America bashing".

Much obliged.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> It's the normalisation of killing devices that bothers me, but clearly you don't quite get that.


 
Clearly. It's societal.

In the same way that we don't fear helmets, we don't have superstitious fear of weapons either.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Clearly. It's societal.
> 
> In the same way that we don't fear helmets, we don't have superstitious fear of weapons either.


You're talking gibberish. Who's the "we" btw?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Be sure to explain that one please, and perhaps pepper your words with some recent examples of my supposed "America bashing". Thanks.


 
Don't have any recent ones, which is why I accused you of backsliding. You used to do it all the time, and then you stopped. This recent thread seemed to be an example of recidivisim.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> You're talking gibberish. Who's the "we" btw?


 
We, the people of the north american continent.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> We, the people of the north american continent.


I didn't realise you'd been elected as their spokesperson.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I didn't realise you'd been elected as their spokesperson.


 
It's a self-appointed position.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's a self-appointed position.


Your People are grateful.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 25, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> There's a gun mag section in the local mag shop I frequent.


 
A local country shop near me actually has its gun mags, specialist breed mags, tractor/off-road vehicle mags and kids comics placed right between the pet supplies shelves and the "pest control" island, all catapults, ball bearings, traps and other things to kill non-fluffy bunnies, rats, mice etc. Beside that are the implements you use to castrate horses and other beasts and looking down at them all is the counter where you can present your certificate and ask to be admitted to the Gun Room for all your weapon and Ammo needs.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 25, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> We, the people of the north american continent.


 
So, you want the same gun laws in Canada as they have in the USA?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 25, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's a self-appointed position.


 
Just out of interest, do you also support she-males who enjoy oral sex with farm animals?

.. and if not why not? (and where is pbman these days anyhow?)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2012)

pogofish said:


> A local country shop near me actually has its gun mags, specialist breed mags, tractor/off-road vehicle mags and kids comics placed right between the pet supplies shelves and the "pest control" island, all catapults, ball bearings, traps and other things to kill non-fluffy bunnies, rats, mice etc. Beside that are the implements you use to castrate horses and other beasts and looking down at them all is the counter where you can present your certificate and ask to be admitted to the Gun Room for all your weapon and Ammo needs.


 
My mag shop has a big section of music mags, then computer mags, then art mags, then foreign language mags, then anime, then news mags, then gun mags, then adult mags, then photography mags, then popular mags. It has no castration equipment, but has a good selection of chocolate bars energy drinks, and cigarettes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> So, you want the same gun laws in Canada as they have in the USA?


 
No. Frankly, I don't give gun laws much thought.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Just out of interest, do you also support she-males who enjoy oral sex with farm animals?
> 
> .


 
I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 26, 2012)

How is this different from magazines on computers or photography or model railways or aircraft or... ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Quartz said:


> How is this different from magazines on computers or photography or model railways or aircraft or... ?


 
 Children might see them, and then shoot each other as a direct consequence


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2012)

It's mad isn't it?

I joined a pregnancy forum recently and there was a thread on there about having guns in the house and pages and pages of people talking like it was the norm. I was gobsmacked!

It's unbelievable!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

Brubricker said:


> That's nothing. Go to an actual gun store. That's where you'll see how different things are from Britain.








Barnet



editor said:


> Americans and their ongoing love affair of all things that blast people to bits continues to baffle me.



Its definiltey to do with history, the wild west and all...amazing how history hangs around....see uk class system for details


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Barnet


 
See, I'm not lying when I say its like the Wild West up here. That shop's been there years. There was one on Archway Rd called Pax Guns too. Brrrrrrrap!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

pax guns


----------



## Brubricker (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Barnet



How charming. Go to your typical gun show in the US and you'll see something of entirely different scale.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Uh, take two steps backward?
> 
> Speaking of which, does this mean you're going to backslide into your old ways of posting america-bashing threads again?


 
I think we're going to have to conclude its a common British trait.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 28, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Children might see them, and then shoot each other as a direct consequence


 
They might equally see knives in Chef Monthly and stab each other. Or you when you're asleep. Or they could see hammers in a DIY mag and brain each other.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Children might see them, and then shoot each other as a direct consequence


Or maybe it's about normalising and fetishising assault weapons.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

i find the technology of weaponry fascinating.

partly the same reason i did some martial arts and kendo

killing people is distasteful. the means to do so can be elegant

bit like this nuttery


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Or maybe it's about normalising and fetishising assault weapons.


 
We have those mags here in our mag shops too.

Two things: one - my kids have seen those mags in those shops, and have not yet once asked me for an AK47.

Two: how many kids these days actually read hard copy mags, or ever go in a 'magazine shop'?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

actually i would assume  most magazines  exist  to exploit a market  rather  than  perpetuate one.

gun magazines exist because  people like  guns    not the other way around.  i would understand if  the content    explicitly promoted widespread gun use  there would  be  a argument  for   normalisation   but   the simple existence speaks more about consumer trends  than  brainwashing


reminds me of  anime.  tones of anime  fetishists guns and gunplay.  fuck it  i watched uppote  a series where the main characters  were guns.  they  made  techy gun jokes.   yet  japan  has  really tight gun controls and  a tiny gun ownership.   


i think interest in guns  needs  to be  separated for desire to pop a cap in someone's ass.... or head


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> See, I'm not lying when I say its like the Wild West up here. That shop's been there years. There was one on Archway Rd called Pax Guns too. Brrrrrrrap!


 
It's a little bit different in the United States. This is a gun shop:






Interior:






















My first Cabela's was in Kansas, and I was totally blown away [god, I'm full of puns tonight]. They have one in Calgary now. It's actually a pretty cool store, something completely different. I usually buy something - but mostly it's t shirts.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

i would love to visit one.    esp[ecially  if they had a testing range


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i would love to visit one. esp[ecially if they had a testing range


 
I don't know that they do; but if you go to Las Vegas, there are places that will let you shoot off all sorts of guns.

There's one in West Edmonton Mall, or at least there used to be, but damn it's expensive there! The ammo for a Desert Eagle will set you back almost $3.00 per bullet, or 1.5 pounds, over and above the cost of renting the gun.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> My first Cabela's was in Kansas, and I was totally blown away [god, I'm full of puns tonight]. They have one in Calgary now. It's actually a pretty cool store, something completely different. I usually buy something - but mostly it's t shirts.


 
Cabela's is always interesting. I've actually made trips to other cities just to see the Cabelas. The one in LaVista has an aquarium larger than my house and that isn't even a big store. They've also got a shooting range, a candy store, and a decent restaurant where you can order elk meat hamburgers. Their "big" store is in Sidney, NE where they started out. It has more animals than most zoos. If I want to draw animals, I can bring my drawing kit and sit there for hours.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's their on-line gun library:

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/_/N-1102985?WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104792580


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


Is that real ivory outside? If so, fuck those fucking pathetic cunts.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2012)

No comment.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 22842
> 
> Just a short stroll from the kids section in Barnes & Noble, NYC.
> 
> Americans and their ongoing love affair of all things that blast people to bits continues to baffle me.


 
These mags look a lot more practical and focused than _'Guns & Ammo'_ - which a few mates used to subscribe to when I was growing up.  That really was out and out gun porn.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 22842
> 
> Just a short stroll from the kids section in Barnes & Noble, NYC.
> 
> Americans and their ongoing love affair of all things that blast people to bits continues to baffle me.


 
Shit loads more weapons hobby mags than that in Japanese book stores. The difference though is that they can't get themselves in to a lather and then actually buy the things.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shit loads more weapons hobby mags than that in Japanese book stores. The difference though is that they can't get themselves in to a lather and then actually buy the things.


 
Bit like me with _Top Gear_ magazine, then.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Is that real ivory outside? If so, fuck those fucking pathetic cunts.


 
I have no idea. Given that it's illegal to import ivory, I'd hazard a guess at 'no'.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I have no idea. Given that it's illegal to import ivory, I'd hazard a guess at 'no'.


 
Ivory already in the country was grandfathered in. If I remember correctly, the earlier members of that family were big-game hunters back in the day. Still no idea of its "real" or not.  It could be plastic, but the stuffed elephants in other stores are real enough.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2012)

Is Ivory bad if the elephant has been dead a really long time?

edit: by which I mean _morally_ bad, I know it doesn't go off or anything.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2012)

8ball said:


> Is Ivory bad if the elephant has been dead a really long time?
> 
> edit: by which I mean _morally_ bad, I know it doesn't go off or anything.


 
That's a "do I look fat in this outfit question." I know better than to answer it.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2012)

It wasn't a trick question.


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 2, 2012)

I went to a Walmart in Pensylvania, you could but pink rifles and bows, genius, utter genius.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> I went to a Walmart in Pensylvania, you could but pink rifles and bows, genius, utter genius.


 
I know.

I went shopping for a fly rod and the salesman walked me around the store showing me only pink entry-level gear. I already had a crap setup, but I couldn't get him to understand that I didn't want the girly model. I finally told him flat out I wasn't buying anything in pink no matter how many he showed me. He looked at me like I was a big feminist freak and walked away with his big boy feeling hurt. FFS.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> I went to a Walmart in Pensylvania, you could but pink rifles and bows, genius, utter genius.


 
This dude's got a pink bow and clearly doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> This dude's got a pink bow and clearly doesn't give a fuck.


 
He's using olympic-style gear. They use girly-ass stabilizers. You'd think for the $5K+ it takes for that gear he'd choose a better color than pink.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> He's using olympic-style gear. They use girly-ass stabilizers. You'd think for the $5K+ it takes for that gear he'd choose a better color than pink.


 
He's got a gold one too.  But I think he prefers the pink.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> He's got a gold one too. But I think he prefers the pink.


 
The brief time I shot that style, I borrowed an emerald green one.   It was just too rich for my blood.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The brief time I shot that style, I borrowed an emerald green one. It was just too rich for my blood.


 
At least he aint one of those compound bow pussies...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> At least he aint one of those compound bow pussies...


 
Amen. 

Might as well use a gun.

(I shoot traditional.)


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> (I shoot traditional.)


 
Is that where you use a recurve with no sight and look down the arrow?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> Is that where you use a recurve with no sight and look down the arrow?


 
Yep.  I have a 55 lb recurve and a 45 longbow, neither of which is pink. The arrows are wood and fletched with real feathers, again, not pink.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Yep. I have a 55 lb recurve and a 45 longbow, neither of which is pink. The arrows are wood and fletched with real feathers, again, not pink.


 
Never had a go with a longbow.  I have no doubt I'd be shit - used to shoot recurve with a sight.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> Never had a go with a longbow. I have no doubt I'd be shit - used to shoot recurve with a sight.


 
That's cool.   I think you could probably shoot longbow.  It's just a matter of practice, like anything else.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> That's cool. I think you could probably shoot longbow. It's just a matter of practice, like anything else.


 
Bizarrely, I think my problem would be knowing where to point it, even though when I was in the zone shooting recurve I'd often put the arrow straight in the gold with the sight way off target.

Takes a while of knowing where to point it before I can do that, though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I don't know that they do; but if you go to Las Vegas, there are places that will let you shoot off all sorts of guns.
> 
> There's one in West Edmonton Mall, or at least there used to be, but damn it's expensive there! The ammo for a Desert Eagle will set you back almost $3.00 per bullet, or 1.5 pounds, over and above the cost of renting the gun.


Funnily enough I am reading this in Las Vegas airport and yes, there are. Not actually in the airport (though there are slots here). The one I went to seemed mostly aimed at the gamer crowd rather than the black helicopter crew (who presumably have their own guns anyway) - there were packages called "gamer" and "pwnage", the front staff are all young women in Lara Croft type outfits, and the custom targets they offer are pictures of terrorists and zombies. The one of bin laden was presumably a terrorist zombie.

I recommend the tommy gun personally, the modern weapons are all a bit clinical and efficient. There was one old guy who came to use a huge old WW2 Browning belt fed machinegun.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I recommend the tommy gun personally, the modern weapons are all a bit clinical and efficient. There was one old guy who came to use a huge old WW2 Browning belt fed machinegun.


 
Arn't tommy guns notorious for jamming?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I recommend the tommy gun personally, the modern weapons are all a bit clinical and efficient.


 
Definitely the older the better.

Once you've stoved someone's head in with a hand axe you'll never want to go back.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> Bizarrely, I think my problem would be knowing where to point it, even though when I was in the zone shooting recurve I'd often put the arrow straight in the gold with the sight way off target.
> 
> Takes a while of knowing where to point it before I can do that, though.


 
If you can do that, you can do it without the sight.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Arn't tommy guns notorious for jamming?


I think it's just the drum magazine that jams a lot, which this one wasn't using.

The SAW that some people tried jammed about a dozen times and had to be taken away to be stripped down and fixed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> Definitely the older the better.
> 
> Once you've stoved someone's head in with a hand axe you'll never want to go back.


Yeah, but you don't need to go to Vegas to do that, you can just go down to B&Q.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> If you can do that, you can do it without the sight.


 
It's getting to that point without the sight that I'm not sure I could do.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I remember walking into a newsagents in Amsterdam and seeing kiddies comics right next to a magazine showing a she-male sucking off a horse.
> 
> Funny old world, innit?


 
Erm, can I have directions? PM if you prefer.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> It's getting to that point without the sight that I'm not sure I could do.


 
Stick tape over it for a while and see how you feel.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Stick tape over it for a while and see how you feel.


 
It's been years since I shot a bow at all.  Probably totally forgotten by now.

Still pretty accurate with the hand axe, though.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2012)

8ball said:


> It's been years since I shot a bow at all. Probably totally forgotten by now.
> 
> Still pretty accurate with the hand axe, though.


 
Remind me not to piss you off.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 2, 2012)

This 'normalisation of killing devices' guff is nonsense. Knives kill lots of people and we put racks of them on the kitchen wall _where children can see them_.

No use pretending that shooting isn't a lot of fun and that guns are not fascinating. Shooting at targets is excellent sport. You may have seen people doing it in the Olympics the other day. If I had a couple of hundred acres I'd buy half a dozen guns, including a long range sniper rifle. I had a go with a Glock and a couple of rifles in the US not so long ago and it was very entertaining. I grew up in a house with a pond in the garden and would be chucking light bulbs and beer cans in nearly every day so I could sink them with my air rifle. Everyone who ever came to our house loved to have a go. Just because you enjoy shooting (and I defy you not to if you try it) doesn't mean you like to kill living things. The important thing is to keep guns locked up and never get them out unless you're going to get well away from other people and do some target shooting or kill something to eat.

And remember: guns don't kill people. People with mustaches kill people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> This 'normalisation of killing devices' guff is nonsense. Knives kill lots of people and we put racks of them on the kitchen wall _where children can see them_.
> 
> No use pretending that shooting isn't a lot of fun and that guns are not fascinating. Shooting at targets is excellent sport. You may have seen people doing it in the Olympics the other day. If I had a couple of hundred acres I'd buy half a dozen guns, including a long range sniper rifle. I had a go with a Glock and a couple of rifles in the US not so long ago and it was very entertaining. I grew up in a house with a pond in the garden and would be chucking light bulbs and beer cans in nearly every day so I could sink them with my air rifle. Everyone who ever came to our house loved to have a go. Just because you enjoy shooting (and I defy you not to if you try it) doesn't mean you like to kill living things. The important thing is to keep guns locked up and never get them out unless you're going to get well away from other people and do some target shooting or kill something to eat.
> 
> And remember: guns don't kill people. People with mustaches kill people.


 
People with mullets, too.

I've no interest in owning a gun in the city: if I lived in the country or on a farm, it would be a different story.


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 3, 2012)

I would love to work to walk with a side arm and an AK-47, then do a lecture, "so fuckers, who's done the pre lecture reading"... Good Times!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 3, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> I would love to work to walk with a side arm and an AK-47, then do a lecture, "so fuckers, who's done the pre lecture reading"... Good Times!


 
Get a wolf dog.  One of my English profs brought one to class every day.


----------



## petee (Oct 4, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Get a wolf dog. One of my English profs brought one to class every day.


my h.s. art teacher did that


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 8, 2012)

petee said:


> my h.s. art teacher did that


 
It's always the liberal arts profs.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It's always the liberal arts profs.


 
I got invited to Nebraska next year - one of the main selling points was some shooting range where you can blast away at old cars and trucks with military grade weaponry. i think it's out Scottsbluff way. I like that corner of the state.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 10, 2012)

Coolness!  Are you going to take them up on it?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Coolness! Are you going to take them up on it?


 
Yeah think so. Long time since I been out that way. The flipside is going to Omaha


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Heh, I missed this thread originally. I took an almost identical photo as the OP while bored at Seattle airport a couple of years back:






Totally anti-guns in general, but I'd rather like to see what it feels like to shoot a few at some targets. Shooting at cars with military grade stuff sounds like a lot of fun too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2012)

Cop cars for example?


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 11, 2012)

pogofish said:


> {...}counter where you can *present your certificate and ask to be admitted to the Gun Room for all your weapon and Ammo needs.*


 

When I worked for a big chain store, all you needed was a "valid" proof of identity (be it drivers licence, passport, military ID card, ecc... anything with a picture and birth date) to purchase hunting / fishing knives, b b guns / pellets, anything deemed "over 18 years old required additional verification". We never scanned the proof of identity - as long as it had a birth date and we entered the date, the computer allowed us to proceed with ringing the customer up. The id could have been 100 per cent certified fake, but as long as there as a birthday showing this person was over 18, they were valid. Trust me - this happened in my line once. Two gentlemen who happened to be not of American origin, were in town with a poorly made NY drivers licence. They were buying a b b gun pistol and questioned how legal it was to take it across state line. That I did not know the answer to. What I did know, was they were smart enough to put a 1980 birth date on this card. So they were allowed to buy the gun. What's my point? I've seen enough fake IDs to know what it looks like (a dorm mate was in the print making business one year). But that's besides the point. America likes to check birth dates on things, ask you to go into back rooms for weapon purchases or make sure you're really old enough to buy that box of snappers fireworks. A bic lighter that's cellophaned in cardboard still needs adult approval, but buying fishing wire so a teen can commit suicide doesn't. Or have them buy a magazine to read how to load a gun to have fun with their friends. Can't figure it out.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah think so. Long time since I been out that way. The flipside is going to Omaha


 
Any idea when?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Any idea when?


 
Nope. Probably late summer at this rate. Wanna plan a trip to Nashville as well so it depends when everyone is around.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Nope. Probably late summer at this rate. Wanna plan a trip to Nashville as well so it depends when everyone is around.


 
Late summer would be good.  It's too cold right now to enjoy putting bullet holes in things.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Late summer would be good. It's too cold right now to enjoy putting bullet holes in things.


 
Well, I'll wheel the pickup through Lincoln if you want to come wrecking stuff with us.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 12, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> He's using olympic-style gear. They use girly-ass stabilizers. You'd think for the $5K+ it takes for that gear he'd choose a better color than pink.


My last phone was pink because no one wanted that colour so it had a massive discount. Same as the red laptop I have now.

There was a trend a few years ago amongst the yout in Nottingham to have pink phones, but I don't think it's that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 4, 2013)

hmm

when I lived in a basement flat in Queens all those years ago, we inherited the previous occupants entire contents. Along with Leisure suits and porn mags, we found a couple of copies of a semi jizz mag that had the tagline that America was founded on blood, guts and guns and amongst the handgun reviews, there were pictures of ladies holding weapons in a state of partial undress.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 11, 2013)

There was the bikini gun video series of bikini bimbos fireing guns its "evolved " into nude women firing guns.
  Lots of americans seriously belive they need guns to keep the feds in check.


----------



## abe11825 (Mar 12, 2013)

Too many people are pushing the gun issue these days. It's no longer a sport - hunting, ecc. In fact, the more killings that are done and the more magazines produced, the sport has turned from deer to humans. Those "psychos" with the semi automatics surely couldn't have known how to clean their gun properly or load it correctly if it weren't for the publication they purchased at a local market. 

And I some what agree with this:



not-bono-ever said:


> hmm
> 
> when I lived in a basement flat in Queens all those years ago, we inherited the previous occupants entire contents. Along with Leisure suits and porn mags, we found a couple of copies of a semi jizz mag that had the tagline that *America was founded on blood, guts and guns* and amongst the handgun reviews, there were pictures of ladies holding weapons in a state of partial undress.


 
And the more naked chicks holding a fire arm, the better selling the magazine is...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2013)

sorry, just reread my quoted post above and I now recall it was "God, Guts and guns"


----------



## abe11825 (Mar 14, 2013)

Still the same... America being founded by god, blood, guts and guns... too many religious folk out there saying America is in deep shit these days, for various reasons...


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Just an update: I popped into Barnes & Noble last month and there appeared to be _even more_ gun mags. 

 

 

I think what worries me more is the fact that off duty cops are allowed to work as security staff at B&N _in their full police uniform_.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Just an update: I popped into Barnes & Noble last month and there appeared to be _even more_ gun mags.
> 
> View attachment 46302
> 
> ...



Off duty cops work film shoots here in their off hours, in full uniform.

Not sure why that's a bad thing. Maybe it makes criminals think twice or something.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Not sure why that's a bad thing. Maybe it makes criminals think twice or something.


Because I don't think cops - who are paid for by the public - should wear their uniforms protecting private corporations in their own time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Because I don't think cops - who are paid for by the public - should wear their uniforms protecting private corporations in their own time.



They're off duty, though.

One good thing about cops being used that way: at least they have some training, which is more than can be said for a lot of armed security guards in the US.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> They're off duty, though.


Yes they are. So they shouldn't be wearing the uniform or carrying guns whilst working for someone else.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Seems odd that anyone would need an armed cop to defend a B&N store. It's just a book place. Hardly worth robbing at all.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seems odd that anyone would need an armed cop to defend a B&N store. It's just a book place. Hardly worth robbing at all.



Maybe they want to steal the gun magazines?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes they are. So they shouldn't be wearing the uniform or carrying guns whilst working for someone else.


 
Yep, when they're for rent they should be wearing the rent-a-cop uniforms and carrying a pepper spray at most.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 10, 2014)

They are effectively on-duty cops - it's actually portrayed as a way to have police presence in an area without affecting police department resources. If you do something they consider a crime they can arrest you etc. So perhaps they should be wearing full cop uniforms - the question is, why should people be allowed to hire cops?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seems odd that anyone would need an armed cop to defend a B&N store. It's just a book place. Hardly worth robbing at all.



Perhaps they're afraid of the people who bought Nooks that are no longer supported.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 10, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> They're off duty, though.
> 
> One good thing about cops being used that way: at least they have some training, which is more than can be said for a lot of armed security guards in the US.



A lot of the time they don't even do background checks on the people they hire.  Theoretically, they could be handing a gun to a wife beater or a convicted felon.  I saw it happen once when I was working shit jobs like that.


----------

